# Have you created a family by embryo donation or double donation?



## nicola.doherty (Apr 7, 2014)

Have you created a family by embryo donation or double donation?​
If so, the Department of Psychology at the University of Warwick are looking to meet volunteers to discuss your experiences with you.

Participation will take approximately one hour and will consist of a one to one interview and answering some questions about how you communicate within your family. This can take place in your home, or at your choice of location, at a time convenient for you. We will follow strict ethical and legal practice and all information about you will be handled in confidence.

Your contribution will be invaluable to a relatively unexplored area of research. Your knowledge and experience may be beneficial to other couples who have, or are planning on creating a family by embryo donation / double donation.

If you are interested and would like further information, please contact the researcher *Nicola Doherty * on *[email protected]* or *07805 163 184*.

Thank you,

Nicola


----------

